# Right Heart Failure, secondary to Pulmonary HTN



## BarbieWhite (Aug 13, 2015)

Guidance needed to code these conditions in ICD10.


----------



## jenneverett (Aug 14, 2015)

I27.0 primary pulmonary hypertension
I50.9 unspecified right heart failure (since i do not know it is is acute / chronic or acute on chronic.)

That is my guess. 

Jennifer


----------

